# Gibraltar Area Room Wanted



## Nicbec (Apr 17, 2010)

Hello All

I am moving to "The Rock" in the second week of May and am looking for a room or apartment to let. Have looked online but agencies appear to be very expensive and having read through a lot of previous posts on this fantastic site it appears that renting direct from a landlord maybe a better option.

I am 31, non smoker, will be hardworking and am looking for even something over the border. I will try to buy a little car when I get over but to start with need to be able to walk or get public transport to Gib for work.

Many thanks for reading

Kind regards

Nicola


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2010)

I work for a client one day a week in Gib and grab a lift in with them.

I'd seriously consider forgetting a car, driving in Gib is a nightmare - walk, cycle or run the gauntlet of death with all the suicidal moped riders seems to be the only way to work here. To give you an idea, we leave Marbella at 7:45am and we get to the office (right by Morrisons) around 9:45-10am on a good day 

I can ask around if anyone knows of any rooms.. but very few people seem to live in Gib as it's so expensive, most tend to be between La Linea and Sotogrande if possible and park up in La Linea and walk/cycle across


----------

